# Was passiert mit dem Luftballon?



## 1schilcher (20 März 2008)

Hatte mit meinem Vater am vorigen Wochenende nach ungefähr 6 Bier eine große Diskussion, die wir beide nicht beantworten konnten! Die Frage: Durch was wird ein mit Gas gefüllter Luftballon wenn er in den Himmel fliegt zerstört? - Antwort von meinem Vater: Es ist der Luftdruck der abnimmt in zunehmender Höhe - dadurch platzt er. Antwort von mir: Es sind die minus Grade ab einer bestimmten Höhe welche ihn zum platzen bringt. Wer von uns hat Recht?????


----------



## diabolo150973 (20 März 2008)

Schicke die Frage mal zu Sat1. 
Herr Boning wird sich freuen.
Es ist schon erstaunlich, womit man Leute neugierig machen kann. 
Jetzt will es auch wissen!!!


----------



## Sockenralf (20 März 2008)

Hallo,

nehmt euch eine Kiste Bier, einen Luftballon und eure Gefriertruhe.

2 Bier öffnen und jeder nimmt sich eines
Dann den Ballon in die Truhe und warten
Biertrinken
warten
Biertrinken
warten
...
...
....
......

Wenn die Kiste leer ist und kein Knall zu hören war, hatte dein Vater recht  

Aber ich denke auch, daß es der Luftdruck ist



MfG


----------



## Ralle (20 März 2008)

Yep, der Luftdruck. Deswegen werden die Wetterballons zum Start nur so schlaff gefüllt zum, in großer Höhe würden sie sonst platzen, da der Luftdruck abnimmt, Das Gas im Ballon sich in Folge dessen ausdehnt.


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (20 März 2008)

Hallo Socke,

Herr Boning hätte es nicht besser beschreiben können.


Gruß, Onkel


----------



## kermit (20 März 2008)

leider haben all zu oft die alten Herren recht: der Ballon platzt! aber nicht unbedingt wegen dem Luftdruck - so ein kleiner Ballon dehnt sich bis maximum (Streckgrenze), bleibt zunächst am Leben und steigt nicht weiter. ein großer Ballon überlebt den Unterdruck tatsächlich nicht - der kleine (dünnes, billiges Latex!) stirbt an der UV-Strahlung oder Ozon!


----------



## maxi (25 März 2008)

Wir haben als Kind wleche mit Kärtchen steigen lassen, irgendwann geht da einfach das Gas aus den Ballon udn er landet wieder


----------



## plc_tippser (25 März 2008)

maxi schrieb:


> Wir haben als Kind wleche mit Kärtchen steigen lassen, irgendwann geht da einfach das Gas aus den Ballon udn er landet wieder


 

Hei,

kannste das genauer erklären, bitte.
´
Danke pt


----------



## crash (25 März 2008)

maxi schrieb:


> Wir haben als Kind wleche mit Kärtchen steigen lassen, irgendwann geht da einfach das Gas aus den Ballon udn er landet wieder



wahrscheinlich reißt in großer höhe das durch UV-Strahlung geschwächte band
durch die enorme gewichtskraft des kärtchens
das durch die kälte zu einem riesen eisklotz geworden ist.*ROFL*


EDIT: ...der ballon steigt von seiner last befreit immer höher und verschwindet in den endlosen weiten des universums.
...und der ballon platzt nicht da er sich ab einem bestimmten punkt nicht mehr ausdehnt weil das gas eingefroren ist.*ROFL*


----------



## nade (26 März 2008)

Oder weil ein chrash mit seiner Wumme auf der Lauer liegt und ihn abschießt.*ROFL*


----------



## Chriz (30 März 2008)

Ich würde es für mich so erklären.

Ballon steigt. Dehnt sich dabei aus. 
Irgendwann ist die Latexhülle so gespannt, dass das Helium stärker als auf Bodenniveau durch die Hülle diffundiert und somit der Ballon langsam aber sicher wieder zu Boden purzelt.

Dass er platzt glaube ich nicht, weil er so hohe Luftschichten wahrscheinlich garnicht erreichen wird.


MfG


----------



## Dabbes vorm Herrn (30 März 2008)

Huhu,

ich habe mal ein wenig gegoogelt und habe mehrmals diese Antwort gefunden:

Da der Luftdruck in der Höhe abnimmt, wird der Ballon von seinem eigenen Innendruck immer weiter aufgeblasen bis er platzt......

Gemäß Net-Angaben ist die mögliche erreichbare Höhe etwa 33km. Nimmst du einen richtigen Wetterballon, dann wird das Teil etwa 40km hoch steigen und dann bersten.



Denke mal, dass das dann auch stimmt.....


----------

